

Delays have hampered the ability of journalists to use FOIA as a tool - aaronbrethorst
http://www.cjr.org/analysis/when_the_documentary_filmmaker_laura.php

======
jessaustin
I don't have any experience with federal FOIA. However, a state-level version,
the Missouri Sunshine Law, has been instrumental in convincing the Dept of
Natural Resources to do their job and regulate wastewater treatment. It's so
easy to lie to uninformed citizens.

" _Oh that facility hasn 't had any excessive pollution levels._"

"Yes they have: on this date, that date, and this other date."

" _Well at any rate they were never referred to enforcement._ "

"Yes they were: the document is dated such-and-such and was signed by so-and-
so." It's fun to catch liars lying!

~~~
ceejayoz
> It's fun to catch liars lying!

Not as much fun to watch them continue to do so unimpeded. The number of
"pants on fire" rulings by Politifact that keep making the rounds for years
afterwards is pretty depressing.

~~~
themartorana
That's because there's no penalty for lying, usually. Not that I think there
should or shouldn't be - the minutiae is overwhelming - but in politics, when
trying to get elected, or using your elected position to start wars... I'm
sure there's something to be said there.

------
technotony
Not just journalists are hindered by this. We've made several FOIA requests as
preparation for grant applications (mostly SBIR's). Generally we haven't
gotten anything back and where we have it was 6-12 months late and not useful
anymore.

------
dang
The article's title breaks the HN guidelines (et tu, CJR?), so we changed it
to a representative sentence from the article. Happy to change it again if
anyone suggests better.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
No disagreement, and I appreciate the explanation. Cheers :)

